# Easton fork A - C?



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

I assume they're all the same...so what is it? It's not on their website. 368 mm? 372? Anyone? Thanks - S


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

*.*

ea = easton aluminum. ec = easton carbon. em = easton magnesium.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

wooden legs said:


> ea = easton aluminum. ec = easton carbon. em = easton magnesium.


Wow. That was so helpful...I can't find the words. So, do you actually know the axle-to-crown measurements for any of their forks?


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

*whoops*



SDizzle said:


> Wow. That was so helpful...I can't find the words. So, do you actually know the axle-to-crown measurements for any of their forks?


eh sorry, just glanced at the first part of the post, didn't see the bit about the mms (ha).


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> I assume they're all the same...so what is it? It's not on their website. 368 mm? 372? Anyone? Thanks - S


If I remember correctly, my EC 90SL has an A-C=364mm.


----------

